# New Addition...



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Introducing Apollo...our newest addition.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Braque?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Many fun years ahead!!


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Good looking shorthair.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

flash just out of curiosity what breed of dog is this?


----------



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry i see now that it's a german shorthair, i have never seen a gsp this color how common is it.

also is that color considered lemon?


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

beautiful little bundle of mischief! How old?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

pretty pup!!!


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

We call it apricot, although lemon would be pretty accurate too. It has a slight red in it.

He is bred from two pure GSP's. We are doing genetic testing to ensure he is actually the offspring of the two we think (although I am quite sure cause I saw it with my own eyes).

The genetic testing place said its probably pretty rare. Both parents would have to have been Ee. (I am not a genetics expert, nor am I even very smart, so I dont understand all that). They said the fact that leads them to think its a rare color coat gene as opposed to cross-breeding is the mask like shape of the coloring on his head, that is indicitive of the E locus that controls this color in canine coats. ONce we prove who his parents are, they are going to do the e locus test on all of them.

He was born on Jan 22. I will keep this tread updated with genetic results and photos documenting his development. His coat was completely white one day after being born. That was the first time I saw him.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Flash01 said:


> We call it apricot, although lemon would be pretty accurate too. It has a slight red in it.
> 
> He is bred from two pure GSP's. We are doing genetic testing to ensure he is actually the offspring of the two we think (although I am quite sure cause I saw it with my own eyes).
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated. I always enjoyed genetics in college, this is interesting.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Cute, but I bet there will be some interesting results from the DNA test.
How many pups came out Lemon?
Is that dog able to be registered? I thought the breed standard was Brown, Liver, Ticked .................. and then the Black versions........
Fill us in on whats going on, very interesting...


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Recognized colors by the AKC are liver and white, liver roan and white, and solid liver. Black is not officially recognized and neither is this beautiful color. It's a shame really, a lot of stunning dogs are kept from the show ring for this reason. But I think you can still register but not compete in conformation... as it is listed as a dq. 
What did the other pups in the litter look like? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sire









Dam









Puppies









All of the puppies look like you would expect from GSPs. There was one other puppy that was white when it was born, but it did not live long enough to see if his coat color changed to this apricot.

The picture of the dam makes her look black, she is a nice liver color in person. 

I spoke to the genetics place today. They received the test kits so it will be a minimum of three weeks until we hear anything.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rudi's Dad said:


> Is that dog able to be registered?


Yes, as long as he is the offspring of two AKC papered parents, he can be registered, he would be disqualified from conformation events. (I called AKC to double check this.)


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Flash01 said:


> The genetic testing place said its probably pretty rare. Both parents would have to have been Ee


I think that they meant to say EP 

Was the "white" pup that didn't make it all white?


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Drifter Saver said:


> I think that they meant to say EP
> 
> Was the "white" pup that didn't make it all white?


That is what the breeder said. The pup I have now (the one in the picture) was all white for sure, I saw him at day 1. His color change seems to have stabalized at around 10 weeks now.

From the Vetgen webpage:
_E locus
The E locus is responsible for the black mask seen in many breeds, and more significantly, for the presence of the yellow to red coats of many dogs. The gene involved is known as MC1-R, which has at least three versions affecting the appearance of the dog, E, Em, and e. Dogs with two copies of e will be yellow, orange or red in their pigmented coat regardless of their genotype at all the other loci.

Test for "e" 

Analysis proves absence or presence of the mutation typically responsible for yellow, lemon, red, cream, apricot and some white in at least the following breeds and all dogs with these breeds in their lineage:

Afghan, Australian Cattle Dog, Australian Shepherd, Border Collie, Beagle, Brittany Spaniel, Cardigan Welsh Corgi, Chinese Shar-pei, Chow Chow, Cocker Spaniel, Dachshund, Dalmatian, Doberman Pinscher, English Cocker Spaniel, English Setter, English Springer Spaniel, Field Spaniel, Flat-Coated Retriever, Foxhound, French Bulldog, German Longhaired Pointer, German Shepherd, German Shorthaired Pointer, German Wirehaired Pointer, Irish Setter, Labrador Retriever, Lowchen, Pointer, Pomeranian, Poodle, Pudelpointer._http://www.vetgen.com/canine-coat-color.html 


Any one ever hear of "Gelber Brand"?


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

@ 11 weeks. 



















With his new pack.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Adorable! Look at those legs! What's he weighing in at? Sounds like ours are the same age my pup turned 11 weeks onSat 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

mcanes1 said:


> I'm not sure what your meaning by saying the "Black is not officially recognized". On my AKC registration for our Black GSP pup, they list Black, black and white, and Black Roan in the "color" section of the regristration form.


 
*The following information is directly from the AKC website and it is about the BREED STANDARD:*

_*Color*_
_The coat may be of solid liver or a combination of liver and white such as liver and white ticked, liver patched and white ticked, or liver roan. A dog with any area of black, red, orange, lemon or tan, or a dog solid white will be disqualified. _


*The full AKC BREED STANDARD for the GSP: *

*American Kennel Club - German Shorthaired Pointer*


Flash01, Thanks for sharing all of the genetic information and links. I personally have never seen another GSP with this coloring, as well. I think we own every GSP book ever written (a hobby of mine) in our library and I do not remember ever reading about this before. I find it very interesting ...


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> *The following information is directly from the AKC website and it is about the BREED STANDARD:*
> 
> _*Color*_
> _The coat may be of solid liver or a combination of liver and white such as liver and white ticked, liver patched and white ticked, or liver roan. A dog with any area of black, red, orange, lemon or tan, or a dog solid white will be disqualified. _
> ...


Thanks for the information, that's what was confusing for me. I've heard about what you had mentioned. But, the colors were on the litter's registration form. So technically they do recognize the black color, but they just disqualify it. What are they disqualified from? The show ring I know, but what else?


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

My wrongly colored guy is coming along quite nicely. This was last Friday at a preserve.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Mike is that a crow on the far right ?LOL How did ya get that pointed? Ya know you have to eat that.LOL
I just want to see if that dog is gonna be as hard headed as Ranger.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

crosswind said:


> Mike is that a crow on the far right ?LOL How did ya get that pointed? Ya know you have to eat that.LOL
> I just want to see if that dog is gonna be as hard headed as Ranger.


I am no stranger to eating crow, unfortunately. 

Its a mutantagenic (or whatever they are called) although I did convince my daughter it was a crow.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Flash01 said:


> I am no stranger to eating crow, unfortunately.
> 
> Its a mutantagenic (or whatever they are called) although I did convince my daughter it was a crow.


Wrong colored bird for a wrong colored dog.....seems fitting somehow. :lol::lol::lol:

Either that, or you could be hunting in a foreign country, and fit right in.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> Wrong colored bird for a wrong colored dog.....seems fitting somehow. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Either that, or you could be hunting in a foreign country, and fit right in.


Whatdyamean "wrong colored dog"!? I think that dog's color is perfect!:lol::lol:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

FindTheBird said:


> Whatdyamean "wrong colored dog"!? I think that dog's color is perfect!:lol::lol:


But deh's chopped off hiz tail....:lol:


----------

